
How to sell an iPhone app for $9.99 - terpua
http://www.tuaw.com/2008/11/24/how-to-sell-an-iphone-app-for-9-99/
======
smoody
"More and more, I'm thinking that it was a major mistake on Apple's part not
to allow developers to easily offer demos and upgrades in the same app..."

When the author states things like this, it should be written "More and more,
I'm thinking Apple should have _delayed the release of the App store_ until
they could easily offer demos and upgrades in the same app..." When put that
way, does it still hold true? I doubt it.

Apple has singlehanded revolutionized the mobile phone app marketplace in
spite of only being in the business for a year at the time they released the
app store. Good for them for not trying to add every bell and whistle with
their first release.

------
terpua
Sounds like a freemium model for iPhone apps

